# Expanded online management



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

With all Tivos having internet connectivity, and even having built in web servers, I think it would be great if Tivo would open up more management of the device to a web browser. 

You should be able to do all the searches, adding wish-lists, season passes, etc (basically everything under "Find programs to record") from a web browser. Ideally this should be able to be done from anywhere (on tivo's servers) but even if you had to use the built in web server and do it locally, that'd be OK. 

It would have been really good for tivo to already have this with the Tivo HD coming out if you could back up and restore season passes, thumbs info, etc to the web and back to the tivo.

I would envision having a master list of season passes online and you just select the tivo(s) you want that to go to

Searching for shows and browsing a big channel grid is a lot easier to do on a computer screen with a mouse and keyboard, and would make it awesome to program tivo every time the new fall season comes around.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You know about TiVo Central Online, right? With the big channel grid and creating Season Passes, searching for shows, etc?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TCO is a start.
What the OP wants, I suspect, is more like what TiVoWebPlus provides.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

What TCO really needs is direct access to the information from your TiVos, so you can really manage season passes, see conflicts, etc.


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, i want more of a combination between TWP and TCO. TCO is good for pushing info down to the Tivo, but just imagine if you could delete season passes, manage your todo list, and arrange season passes on TCO. Basically, take TCO and add all the functionality that is contained in the "Find Programs to Record" screen, plus, since TCO would contain all of that info, you could easily a) backup season passes and b) transfer the season passes to different Tivos, in case you get a new tivo, get a replacement, or decide you want to record it elsewhere in the house.


----------

